# Heroes Season 1(#16)---2/19/07-'UNEXPECTED'



## Truth Seeker (Feb 19, 2007)

*UNEXPECTED*​
*Star*:*Greg Grunberg (Matt Parkman),  Sendhil Ramamurthy (Mohinder Suresh),  Santiago Cabrera (Isaac Mendez),  Noah Gray-Cabey (Micah Sanders),  Milo Ventimiglia (Peter Petrelli),  Masi Oka (Hiro Nakamura),  Leonard Roberts (D.L. Hawkins),  Tawny Cypress (Simone Deveaux),  Jack Coleman (Mr. Bennet / HRG),  Ali Larter (Niki Sanders),  Hayden Panettiere (Claire Bennet),  Adrian Pasdar (Nathan Petrelli) * 



Recurring Role:  *Zachary Quinto (Gabriel Gray/Sylar),  James Kyson Lee (Ando Masahashi) * 

Guest Star:  *Stana Katic (Hana Gitelman/Wireless),  Cristine Rose (Angela Petrelli),  Lisa Lackey (do not use - alias of elizabeth lackey) (Janice Parkman),  Jimmy Jean-Louis (Mysterious Haitian),  Christopher Eccleston (Claude Rains),  Jessalyn Gilsig (Meredith Gordon) * 

*Graphic Novel Canon *​  

Peter learns that he and Claude may have been betrayed. Matt's reunited with the radioactive Ted Sprague and Hana Gitelman a woman with "wireless" mental abilities. Due to Linderman's influence Niki and Nathan meet again, this time under very different circumstances. After someone Hiro knows dies, he makes a tough choice about his mission. Claire can no longer hold back her anger towards HRG.​


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 20, 2007)

I just about had a seizure, Ma Bennett style.  I need some time to calm down.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Feb 20, 2007)

After a sadly disappointing episode of BSG last night, Heroes delivers with what was probably the best episode in the series so far.

And scenes from next week look only to be getting better


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 20, 2007)

Seriously, I totally agree Steel_Wind.  A bunch of shows I watch, but especially BSG, seem to be lapsing into boringness, but Heroes rarely fails to deliver.

Alright, now that I've breathed a bit.

For one, it seems Peter absorbed Sylar's powers, though it does seem he needs to know about them.  Of course, if Sylar can only use one power at a time, perhaps Peter only got telekinesis.

Speaking of Peter, I pretty much died when he threw Claude off the roof (natch) and the flew up with him.  I wasn't sure if he slowed time or used telekinesis, or both, to stop the second tazer, but wow.  Then the fight with Isaac... definitely Peter's become a little warped due to Claude.  I'm wondering now if Peter destroying New York City will be intentional at this point.

Poor Simone... I can't say she'll really be missed too much, but I love that it was Isaac that killed her.

Also on the possibly departing list - Claude!  Christopher Eccelston absolutely stole the show from the cast, and he had great chemistry with Peter.  I could watch an hour of the two of them and be entertained.  He also wins the best line of the night:

"So stop me!  Fly!  Stop time!  Paint me a pretty picture!"

On the doubtfully departed - we know Ando is back with Hiro by the time Peter blows up.  Also, the Stan Lee cameo was very blah.

Mohinder is the dumbest geneticist on Earth, and even though I love Sylar, their D-story should have been cut.  Yawn!

Claire... eh, I know it was necessary to build up to next week.

Finally, Ted, Matt, and Hana teaming up to take on Bennet!  I've been waiting for some sort of team-up for a while now - I think that's why Peter and Claude are so popular too.  Matt's pretty much snapped at this point, I think.  Can't wait for this to come down next week.

[edit]Oh, I meant to mention two other powers-related things.

First, did Peter use The Voice on Isaac?  He certainly did something.

Second, add Super-hearing to Sylar's repatoire.  Though it does appear he doesn't adapt immediately to them.


----------



## Dragonblade (Feb 20, 2007)

SPOILERS.......







This was the best episode yet. Everything about this episode rocked! Stan Lee's cameo was awesome. Heck any cameo with Stan Lee is awesome.

Peter is by far the most powerful character on the show if you think about him having absorbed the powers of everyone he has come in contact with. Especially Sylar since they encountered each other at the school.

One thing I'll say about this show is that I love how they rapidly switch gears on you. As soon as you think they are going to drag out a plot point, they quickly resolve it in an often explosive and dramatic manner. It definitely keeps you on the edge of your seat while watching because although certain things are predictable (Sylar escaping and going after Claire again), others totally floored me (Isaac shooting Simone).


----------



## Dire Bare (Feb 20, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Speaking of Peter, I pretty much died when he threw Claude off the roof (natch) and the flew up with him.  I wasn't sure if he slowed time or used telekinesis, or both, to stop the second tazer, but wow.  Then the fight with Isaac... definitely Peter's become a little warped due to Claude.  I'm wondering now if Peter destroying New York City will be intentional at this point.
> 
> On the doubtfully departed - we know Ando is back with Hiro by the time Peter blows up.  Also, the Stan Lee cameo was very blah.
> 
> Mohinder is the dumbest geneticist on Earth, and even though I love Sylar, their D-story should have been cut.  Yawn!




I'd disagree that Peter is warped from Claude's influence . . . but he is pissed off at Isaac hardcore.

Do we really know that Ando returns?  Or anyone in Peter's vision of the future?  Unless a comic book miracle is pulled next week, Simone is dead and she was in Peter's vision.  Having said that, I don't think we've seen the last of Ando.  At least I hope not!

I was screaming at Mohinder like I was watching a horror movie and he was about to enter the creepy house!  With Sylar having the headaches from stealing Super-Hearing Woman's powers, and Mohinder's realization that Sylar is dogging his footsteps . . . like, Duh!  But then again, I know plenty of folks in the real world who miss obvious clues all the time (like me, for instance).

Tonight's episode was totally amazing!  Ted coming back into the picture with Wireless and recruiting Matt!  Peter totally using and kicking ass with his absorbed powers agaist HRG and the Mysterious Haitian, and then vs. Isaac!  Wow!  Claire standing up to her father and almost THREATENING him!  Hiro using his powers, and more imporantly, using them in an entirely new way!

Did anybody else catch that?  Hiro reversed time for the gun and bullet ONLY!  Time flowed normally for Skanky Lady and Fake Cop (and Ando)!  Very cool!


----------



## Droogie (Feb 20, 2007)

Did anyone catch Nathan's reference to 'LOST'?

" I would gather them all up and stick them in a lab. On an island somewhere in the middle of the ocean."


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 20, 2007)

Unless Peter has the ability to heal, the future may be changed, just his display of powers.  Nice to see the B-Team form.  

Best one yet.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 20, 2007)

I thought this episode was great. I don't even know where to start.

I loved Claire standing up to her dad. 

Matt just seems a little to easy to manipulate. I like his character though.

I thought the previews mentioned that Jessica was going to confront Nathan?.

Will post more later.


----------



## dravot (Feb 20, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I thought this episode was great. I don't even know where to start.
> 
> I loved Claire standing up to her dad.
> 
> ...




Her adoptive father, not her biological father.  It's pretty obvious in the previews, IMO.  She's talking about protecting the family from him.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 20, 2007)

dravot said:
			
		

> Her adoptive father, not her biological father.  It's pretty obvious in the previews, IMO.  She's talking about protecting the family from him.




That's what I meant, sorry if it didn't come across that way.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Feb 20, 2007)

Just thought I'd chime in and say AWESOME episode!  I hope Claude isn't gone for good though. Peter was great in this episode, and Claire ripping into her dad was great as well.  

How many more shows this season?  Someone told me there are only a couple more.


----------



## Henry (Feb 20, 2007)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd chime in and say AWESOME episode!  I hope Claude isn't gone for good though. Peter was great in this episode, and Claire ripping into her dad was great as well.
> 
> How many more shows this season?  Someone told me there are only a couple more.




Six more, if this is #16. I expect one or two more new ones, and then a six-week hiatus until May sweeps.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 20, 2007)

So, will Claire-Bear join up with the B-Team?


----------



## Umbran (Feb 20, 2007)

Dire Bare said:
			
		

> I was screaming at Mohinder like I was watching a horror movie and he was about to enter the creepy house!  With Sylar having the headaches from stealing Super-Hearing Woman's powers, and Mohinder's realization that Sylar is dogging his footsteps . . . like, Duh!  But then again, I know plenty of folks in the real world who miss obvious clues all the time (like me, for instance).




And, let us be fair - when you hear hoofbeats, you think of horses, not zebras.  How many times has someone you're with had a headache and you thought, "Oh, no!  He must have killed someone with a superpower last night, and that is causing it!"  

We ought to remember that we have a whole lot more information than Mohinder does.  Calling him dumb for not seeing what the writers have explicitly shown us isn't really fair.  Heck, I'm not even sure Mohinder knows Sylar has the ability to steal powers - to Mohnder, Sylar may just be a serial killer.  He'd have no reason to think about how the guy in the next seat may have stolen a power.



			
				lightphoenix said:
			
		

> For one, it seems Peter absorbed Sylar's powers, though it does seem he needs to know about them. Of course, if Sylar can only use one power at a time, perhaps Peter only got telekinesis.




This one is tough - the guys working for HRG said they only found genetic changes in Sylar consistent with the TK, right?


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 20, 2007)

I still think Ando is a Hero. And Hiro telling him to leave may lead up to what triggers it. Hiro is the one that manifested powers. He's the one that has been the driving force of their adventures. But now Ando has a choice, her can either go home, or he can choose to be a hero, and I believe a Hero he will become, though, if that is not in the cards, he can still be a hero.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 20, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> For one, it seems Peter absorbed Sylar's powers, though it does seem he needs to know about them.  Of course, if Sylar can only use one power at a time, perhaps Peter only got telekinesis.




I don't think he needs to know about the powers. He used the TK to stop Claude before he made the connection to Sylar in the lockerroom


----------



## GlassJaw (Feb 20, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> We ought to remember that we have a whole lot more information than Mohinder does.  Calling him dumb for not seeing what the writers have explicitly shown us isn't really fair.




Sure it is.  The woman said she was having really bad headaches, then Sylar starts having bad headaches, and oh yeah, her brain had been removed.  Granted he might not have all the pieces put together but I think Sylar has made enough missteps around Mohinder that he starts putting the pieces together.

Other than that, it was a great episode.  I'm glad to see Claire's father get his, by both Claire and possibly next week.  It was awesome to see Claire stand up to her father - great performance too.

The Peter/Claude scenes and interaction have been some of the best in the show.  I really hope Claude sticks around.  It also sounds like he has a cool backstory too.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 20, 2007)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Sure it is.  The woman said she was having really bad headaches, then Sylar starts having bad headaches, and oh yeah, her brain had been removed.




Well, yes, having your brain removed would probably give you a headache 

But think:
1) She made a passing comment about getting headaches _in the past_, and that she had found a solution.  

2) Mohinder does not know Sylar gets powers.  
2a) Sylar in the car does not show any signs of having the hearing powers to Mohinder.  He just has a headache.

3) Headaches are probably the #1 ailment of modern Americans.  I had one just yesterday, and I hadn't eaten anyone's brain, or gained any superpowers 

So, I don't see how Mohinder could be expected to put things together.  He's missing the crucial element that Sylar gets powers from the brains.  Without that, there should be no reason to make any connection at all.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 20, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I don't think he needs to know about the powers. He used the TK to stop Claude before he made the connection to Sylar in the lockerroom




I actually have to go back on my statement, but not just because of this, also from something I read on the TWOP forums.  Before Peter even _knew_ Claude's power, Peter turned invisible.  Same with Claire in Homecoming.  So Peter does not need to consciously be aware someone has a power to absorb it, nor to use it.  Being aware probably gives him control over them though.



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> Six more, if this is #16. I expect one or two more new ones, and then a six-week hiatus until May sweeps.




Two more new - one on the 26th, one on March 5th.  After that, I'd have to do some research, but the six-week hiatus sounds about right.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 20, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> 3) Headaches are probably the #1 ailment of modern Americans.  I had one just yesterday, and I hadn't eaten anyone's brain, or gained any superpowers




*That we know of.* As soon as you start developing the ability to moderate forums without using a computer, the jig -as they say - will be up. 

I really liked last night's episode, but I'm even more excited about next week's!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 20, 2007)

"That sound...in your heart, what is it?"

"Murder"​


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 20, 2007)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Sure it is.  The woman said she was having really bad headaches, then Sylar starts having bad headaches, and oh yeah, her brain had been removed.  Granted he might not have all the pieces put together but I think Sylar has made enough missteps around Mohinder that he starts putting the pieces together.
> 
> Other than that, it was a great episode.  I'm glad to see Claire's father get his, by both Claire and possibly next week.  It was awesome to see Claire stand up to her father - great performance too.
> 
> The Peter/Claude scenes and interaction have been some of the best in the show.  I really hope Claude sticks around.  It also sounds like he has a cool backstory too.




This is the first time Mohinder has seen or heard about the chopped topped bodies. He has no idea that it is Sylar's trademark. He has no idea Sylar steals powers either. 

Now how scary would Sylar be if he got Claude's power


----------



## DonTadow (Feb 20, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> 3) Headaches are probably the #1 ailment of modern Americans.  I had one just yesterday, and I hadn't eaten anyone's brain, or gained any superpowers



I haven't seen a few enworld regulars on in some time....


----------



## DonTadow (Feb 20, 2007)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> "That sound...in your heart, what is it?"
> 
> "Murder"​



Cheesiest comic book line of the night.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 20, 2007)

Damn skippy!  


			
				DonTadow said:
			
		

> Cheesiest comic book line of the night.


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 20, 2007)

As others have said - this episode was great, and probably one of the best of the season so far. Just great.

I'll be unhappy if Ando leaves (I'm guessing he doesn't). But otherwise, great moments. The rooftop incident, with Peter then flying off was the highlight of the show for me, with Hiro's stop-then-reverse time maneuver being a close second. And I liked the Stan Lee cameo. Finally - no surprise this episode was one of the best: No crappy Niki/Jessica.

This episode was made especially good after suffering through Ghost Rider earlier yesterday evening.


----------



## Henry (Feb 20, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> 3) Headaches are probably the #1 ailment of modern Americans.  I had one just yesterday, and I hadn't eaten anyone's brain, or gained any superpowers




Oh, yeah? Then what's this I hear about you planning to run Epic-level campaigns in a setting called Spira? And I haven't heard from PCat since last night...

*...PKitty! Pcat! Where are you???*


----------



## lkj (Feb 20, 2007)

In Mohinder's defense-- It should be noted that the poor dude is in shock from what he's just seen. I doubt he's with it enough to put everything together properly. The real question is whether he'll figure it out after he's had time to calm down . . .

AD


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd think Sylar getting Claire's powers would be kinda amusing. Watch all those alterations that Sylar has made to his dna INSTANTLY HEAL OVER! *wheee*

Besides, Claire might survive it. We already know she can heal massive trauma to the brain.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 20, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> This is the first time Mohinder has seen or heard about the chopped topped bodies. He has no idea that it is Sylar's trademark. He has no idea Sylar steals powers either.




This would be true, except the first thing Mohinder said when he saw Dale's body was aaaaaagh, followed by something along the lines of "Sylar did this."  He's obviously familiar with Sylar's motif, even if he doesn't know exactly why Sylar does it.

Also, I'd have to rewatch the scenes, but the FBI guy may have said something to Mohinder, or HRG might have.


----------



## DonTadow (Feb 20, 2007)

This seems like the incident that puts Isaac back on the road to drugs. There's nothing like a major set back like killing someone to drive you back to a bad habit for comfort.  

Hey did anyone get a flashback of Neo during the Peter/Isaac fight. 

Woah


----------



## wolff96 (Feb 20, 2007)

Loved the episode.  Best one yet, in my opinion.

I loved Peter/Claude and the fight on the rooftop.  When they flew away, I'll admit that I actually cheered.

I like the Backup Trio -- Wireless is a great character, Sprague has awesome potential, and Matt is a great character trapped in crap storylines.  And it's about time we finally get some answers from the Ambiguously Evil Dad.

I have to say, Bore-hinder is really getting to me lately, though.  He's SUCH an idiot.  He knows Sylar is after powered individuals.  He knows that his buddy "Zane" made the world's creepiest speech about destiny right before the woman turned up dead.  And -- coincedentally -- he's now having horrific headaches.  This, my fellow ENWorlders, is the world's dumbest geneticist.  Not to mention his powers of super-boredom...  anyone who can make SYLAR boring by proximity is a powered individual in their own right.

Hiro and Ando were great.  They closed out the unnecessary plotline in Vegas, actually had some character development, and proved that Hiro's only real problem is a lack of confidence in his powers since Charlie died.  I really, really hope that Hiro gets in trouble in the next episode or two and Ando shows up at the last minute to save him -- with no powers.  Hiro needs a lesson in what it means to be a hero, even if you're not a Hero.

And no Niki/ikiN!  Glorious!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 20, 2007)

What about the gun battle between Hope and the Marshall, freaking funny.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 20, 2007)

Strong episode, but it really underscores to me that Peter won't live past the end of the season. He just makes everyone else superfluous.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 20, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a few enworld regulars on in some time....




(Grumpy whistles in a non-chalant manner while shoving a brain into his buffle bag).

I don't think Peter could have healed Simone. The healing power was also person, never something that could be projected. Peter got it from claire, but that is not to say he or the cheerleader could have used it to save Simone.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 20, 2007)

As everyone else has said, great episode. But I _really_ wanted to see Claire get that lightbulb moment just after she shouted about what he'd done to 'mom'. That would have been followed immediately by continuing with the suggestion the nurse/doctor gave her. "You hit her!" With half a dozen witnesses he'd be in deep kimchee. Of course, then we wouldn't have the confrontation with the B Team. Guess you can't have everything. But poor Matt. He's just digging a deeper and deeper hole for himself. I want to like him, but he's _such_ a shmuck! 

Oh yeah, and no Nikki/Jessica. Yea!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 20, 2007)

I was rewatching the episode, and I think Peter actually used The Voice on Isaac when they fought.  After Peter says, "Don't lie to me," Isaac immediately starts answering Peter's questions honestly.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Feb 21, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> This seems like the incident that puts Isaac back on the road to drugs. There's nothing like a major set back like killing someone to drive you back to a bad habit for comfort.
> 
> Hey did anyone get a flashback of Neo during the Peter/Isaac fight.
> 
> Woah




OR ...

It's the point where Peter uses Hiro's ability to reverse time and undoes what has been done.

I think this the most likely result.


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Feb 21, 2007)

I really dug this episode (which I did not get to watch until tonight, incidentally, it was quite difficult to avoid coming to this thread to see what people had to say before watching the show, but I'm glad I did).

A few things...

Re: Mohinder and Sylar:  I don't think that Sylar is going to be able to pull the woll over Mohinder's eyes for much longer.  It seems like during a couple of their dialogues, Mohinder was getting a serious creepy vibe from Sylar.  Particularly in the conversation in front of their Motel rooms...  You could just see Mohinder thinking, "Oh, crap,  this guy is a lunatic.  Maybe I should ditch him."

Re: Peter and Claude:  These guys really had a great reparte going, and I hope that Claude comes back.  He's just about my favorite character and I giggle like a schoolgirl whenever he says or does something coldhearted.

Re: Peter and Issaac:  This was just about my least favorite part of the show (aside from the adverts, which I happily Tivo'ed past).  I thought that Peter was acting seriously out of character during this scene.  Only Issaac whirling around recklessly with the gun (and, you had to know that he was going to shoot someone that he didn't mean to as soon as he started doing that, its dramatics 101) saved the scene for me.

On the other hand, Peter was channeling Claude and (possibly, its hard to tell if he was using TK to knock things around or was just doing so invisibly) Sylar at the time...  And its hard to say how, "In tune" with these folks he has to be to use their powers.  it could be that he picks up some personality traits of those he's emulating the powers of, in which case, that scene makes a lot more sense.

Later
silver


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 21, 2007)

Michael Silverbane said:
			
		

> And its hard to say how, "In tune" with these folks he has to be to use their powers.  it could be that he picks up some personality traits of those he's emulating the powers of, in which case, that scene makes a lot more sense.




Oh, hmmm. The downside of being an empath, perhaps...


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 21, 2007)

I loved the episode as well. Anyone else notice that Claude Rains is the name of the actor that played The Invisible Man in the 1933 film? Nice reference if you ask me.


----------



## Felon (Feb 21, 2007)

Graybeard said:
			
		

> I loved the episode as well. Anyone else notice that Claude Rains is the name of the actor that played The Invisible Man in the 1933 film? Nice reference if you ask me.




This is how Eccleston introduces himself to Peter. "I'm Claude Rains, The Invisible Man". It's an intentional alias, not an easter egg.

A good episode. Much more cohesive and fast-paced than the previous ones. 

And I noticed Jeff Loeb was credited as writer. How long's he been on the team?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 21, 2007)

Man...talk about the misses!!


			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> What about the gun battle between Hope and the Marshall, freaking funny.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 21, 2007)

And  I have to say...that picture of Hiro, that was put up. Was by chance...and behold. A new power revealed itself.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 21, 2007)

What new power was revealed? Hiro froze the bullet in time then sent it back.

Did I miss something else?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 21, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> What new power was revealed? Hiro froze the bullet in time then sent it back.
> 
> Did I miss something else?



That was it, he can reverse time of objects in the time stream.  This was neat to me because it means each and every object has its on time sub-stream, Hiro can adjust that without change to space time as a whole, moving ojects forward or back, not just himself.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Feb 21, 2007)

Michael Silverbane said:
			
		

> Re: Peter and Issaac:  This was just about my least favorite part of the show (aside from the adverts, which I happily Tivo'ed past).  I thought that Peter was acting seriously out of character during this scene.  Only Issaac whirling around recklessly with the gun (and, you had to know that he was going to shoot someone that he didn't mean to as soon as he started doing that, its dramatics 101) saved the scene for me.



_Thank You._ I too thought it was a bit of a sudden jump to "Dark Pheter". Angry at Isaac for the mistaken indiscretion, sure, but it was a little over the top. I would have rather still seen a little more of sympathetic Peter trying to make sense of what went on the rooftop last week. Then the final scene could have pushed him toward Dark Pheter (death of a loved one giving rise to super-powered rampage - Comicbook 101.) 

Overall I really liked the episode. Bus-driver Stan Lee made me laugh out loud. Was this his first cameo in a non-Marvel superhero movie/series?


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 21, 2007)

Peter has always been very emotional and sometimes not very rational. He tends to over react to situations at times. One that comes to mind is when he shows up at Nathan's house when they have the reporter over for brunch. He was pretty unrational (sp) with his brother about their powers, threatening to go out and fly around the patio. Then he sits at the table and covers for his brothers affair.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Feb 21, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Peter has always been very emotional and sometimes not very rational. He tends to over react to situations at times. One that comes to mind is when he shows up at Nathan's house when they have the reporter over for brunch. He was pretty unrational (sp) with his brother about their powers, threatening to go out and fly around the patio. Then he sits at the table and covers for his brothers affair.




Exactly, Peter isn't the most emotionally stable person.  I don't think its any stretch at all for him to lose control like that.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 21, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> It's the point where Peter uses Hiro's ability to reverse time and undoes what has been done.
> 
> I think this the most likely result.




I think it would be really, really cheap for them to allow Peter that power before Hiro is able to do it himself.  Hiro tried like the devil to reverse Charlie's death, and failed, leading to the crisis of self-confidence that has nigh robbed him of his powers.

If they have Peter just whip that off like it was easy, they'll just need to kill Peter, because he'll be the worst sort of munchkin for stealing other character's thunder.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Feb 21, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I think it would be really, really cheap for them to allow Peter that power before Hiro is able to do it himself.  Hiro tried like the devil to reverse Charlie's death, and failed, leading to the crisis of self-confidence that has nigh robbed him of his powers.
> 
> If they have Peter just whip that off like it was easy, they'll just need to kill Peter, because he'll be the worst sort of munchkin for stealing other character's thunder.




I think that may have to happen anyway, as WD stated.  He makes the rest of them pretty much unnecessary.  I see him and Sylar killing each other.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 21, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> It's the point where Peter uses Hiro's ability to reverse time and undoes what has been done.
> 
> I think this the most likely result.




I don't think that's likely, considering that actress Tawny Cypress has talked about her character's death.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 21, 2007)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Exactly, Peter isn't the most emotionally stable person.  I don't think its any stretch at all for him to lose control like that.




Considering when his brother didn't believe him, he went and jumped off of a roof?  No, it's not a stretch at all.

Nathan and Peter are pretty much polar opposites.  Nathan is all logic and no emotion, and Peter is all emotion and no logic.


----------



## DonTadow (Feb 21, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Considering when his brother didn't believe him, he went and jumped off of a roof?  No, it's not a stretch at all.
> 
> Nathan and Peter are pretty much polar opposites.  Nathan is all logic and no emotion, and Peter is all emotion and no logic.



What you said made me think that perhaps Peter can only absorb emerged powers.  Peter couldn't fly (in a life or death situation) when he jumped off the roof but his brother could. It wasn't until then that Peter could fly, despite having been around his brother all his life.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 21, 2007)

That's be best hour 40-odd minutes of TV I've seen in a long time.  I hope they stay this good.    



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> That was it, he can reverse time of objects in the time stream.  This was neat to me because it means each and every object has its on time sub-stream, Hiro can adjust that without change to space time as a whole, moving ojects forward or back, not just himself.




That's not new.  He did that the very first episode.  He just hasn't done it since.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 21, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> What you said made me think that perhaps Peter can only absorb emerged powers.  Peter couldn't fly (in a life or death situation) when he jumped off the roof but his brother could. It wasn't until then that Peter could fly, despite having been around his brother all his life.




In other words, if the original person doesn't know they can do it, Peter can't learn it?  I like that theory a lot, it completely fits with him being an empath.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Feb 21, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> I don't think that's likely, considering that actress Tawny Cypress has talked about her character's death.




Hmm. You appear to be correct -assuming that report and her season ending reappearance is not a permanent one.

I'm rather glad they are getting rid of Simone. There just did not seem a place to be able to take her character.

I hope Nikki is next to buy the farm - although I don't mind if Jessica is developed not as a sometimes  dark-sided counter of a heroine, but the more or less permanent disposition of one of the show's villains. 

Nikki as a heroine seems just a poor character in this show to date; Jessica as a villain is, however, far more interesting and a preferred course.

The show certainly is going to need more villains. Sylar can't carry the role alone. Linderman...well  I'll guess we see when we get there.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 22, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> This is how Eccleston introduces himself to Peter. "I'm Claude Rains, The Invisible Man". It's an intentional alias, not an easter egg.



That's what I figured, until HRG actually referred to him as Claude when talking to HG. They'd surely use whatever name they know him as, so if it's an alias, it's a really old one that HRG somehow fell for.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 22, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> Nikki as a heroine seems just a poor character in this show to date; Jessica as a villain is, however, far more interesting and a preferred course.




Eh.  Without Nikki as counterpoint as what she could be instead, Jessica is just a thug.  That's not interesting in the slightest (to me,anyway).



			
				LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> it completely fits with him being an empath.




I dont think Peter is an "empath" in that sense, simply because that's not the sense in which most folk understand the word.  In common parlance, "empathy" is the ability to sense emotions.  While one Star Trek epsiode took it somewhat further, it really doesn't mean "the ability to copy various aspects of other people" to most folks.  The show is written with teh broad audience in mind, so I doubt they'd go that route.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 22, 2007)

I'd have to agree that a Peter that can use powers of anyone that he's been in contact with (rather than just anyone that's close by) does tend to make everyone else superfluous. And Sylar's doing the same thing via other means. So I wouldn't be surprised for both of them to go down by the end of the season.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 22, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> ...if it's an alias, it's a really old one that HRG somehow fell for.




Maybe HRG Daddy calls him that for lack of anything better to call him or becuase as a nickname it stuck, in the same way we usually call HRG Man... HRG Man, rather than Mr. Bennett.

I think Mr. Bennett is too savy to be pulled in by an alias as flip as Claude.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 22, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> I think Mr. Bennett is too savy to be pulled in by an alias as flip as Claude.



I agree, but that's why I think it's his name, and that in the Heroes world there was no actor Claude Rains who portrayed The Invisible Man.


----------



## RichCsigs (Feb 23, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I was rewatching the episode, and I think Peter actually used The Voice on Isaac when they fought.  After Peter says, "Don't lie to me," Isaac immediately starts answering Peter's questions honestly.




So when did Peter meet Eden?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 23, 2007)

RichCsigs said:
			
		

> So when did Peter meet Eden?



 He was looking for Mohinder back in an earlier episode, and she was around.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He was looking for Mohinder back in an earlier episode, and she was around.




Way back around episode three or four... IIRC he even shook her hand, so even if Peter even absorbs powers through contact, he got The Voice.

We also know Peter can and does absorb powers without knowing - Claire's regeneration and Claude's invisibility are two big ones.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 23, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I agree, but that's why I think it's his name, and that in the Heroes world there was no actor Claude Rains who portrayed The Invisible Man.




I think they had that same actor, but that Peter's mentor Claude has simply been using that name for himself so long that it might as well be his real name now. E.g., it's how he thinks of himself, what he tells everyone to call him, etc. Like a superhero name without a real name.


----------



## Cor Azer (Feb 25, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Besides, Claire might survive it. We already know she can heal massive trauma to the brain.




Not quite - she can heal anything as long as her brain is intact - she was dead and non-healing until that branch was removed from her brain.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 25, 2007)

Cor Azer said:
			
		

> Not quite - she can heal anything as long as her brain is intact - she was dead and non-healing until that branch was removed from her brain.



I can't see how her brain was intact after the branch was removed when it wasn't before. 
It might be a bit more complicated. 
We have seen that her healing can't remove things that stick into her body - I think in one of the early episodes, there was a case where she had to remove something in her chest or so - it didn't heal out.
I think her body also regenerates the worst injury or the "most important" body part first. While she was lying on the coroner's table, her worst injury was her brain, but it couldn't heal until the branch was removed. So the rest of the body stayed injured... 

"Branch in Brain" for Claire is the same as "Stick in Heart" is for a (D&D) Vampire. It remains to be seen if "chopping head off" is the same for Claire as for a Vampire .


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 25, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I dont think Peter is an "empath" in that sense, simply because that's not the sense in which most folk understand the word.  In common parlance, "empathy" is the ability to sense emotions.  While one Star Trek epsiode took it somewhat further, it really doesn't mean "the ability to copy various aspects of other people" to most folks.  The show is written with teh broad audience in mind, so I doubt they'd go that route.




Actually, Empathy meaning 'sense emotions' is only used in SF circles. Once I read the actual definitions of that word, describing Peter as an empath made vastly more sense.



> 1. the intellectual identification with or _vicarious experiencing of_ the feelings, thoughts, or attitudes of another.
> 
> Identifying oneself _completely _ with an object or person, sometimes even to the point of responding physically, as when, watching a baseball player swing at a pitch, one feels one's own muscles flex.
> 
> ...




Also, empathy's root word means 'passion' or 'feeling' which describes led-by-his-emotions Peter to a T.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 25, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Cheesiest comic book line of the night.




And that is what made it so delicious. . .  How can you have a show about superheroes without cheesy comic book lines?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 25, 2007)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Actually, Empathy meaning 'sense emotions' is only used in SF circles. Once I read the actual definitions of that word, describing Peter as an empath made vastly more sense.
> 
> Also, empathy's root word means 'passion' or 'feeling' which describes led-by-his-emotions Peter to a T.




Pretty much an opposite to sympathy then, which is more of a projection.

Huh, didn't know that.  Thanks WayneLigon!


----------



## Cheiromancer (Feb 25, 2007)

It fits Peter's personality that his gift would be related to connecting emotionally with others.  I wonder if there is any personal commentary in the other talents?  Is there a bit of escapism in Nathan?  Claude definitely seems to be alienated from everyone and everything (except possibly his pigeons).  He's almost an anti-Peter that way.  

The relationship is probably a lot more complicated than that.  The Voice would be a politician's dream came true; but Eden had more or less renounced it.  

But it does make sense for Peter to be a power-empath.


----------



## Altalazar (Feb 25, 2007)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Exactly, Peter isn't the most emotionally stable person.  I don't think its any stretch at all for him to lose control like that.




Not only that, he had a reason to be upset.  Two reasons, actually.  First, jealousy about Simone.  But second, the man sent thugs to assault him and potentially kill him.  I'd be somewhat upset about that as well.  

Who wouldn't be upset at a guy you once helped who then tried to steal your girlfriend and murder you?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 25, 2007)

Altalazar said:
			
		

> Who wouldn't be upset at a guy you once helped who then tried to steal your girlfriend and murder you?




After the first few times, you get used to it, and it's not a big deal anymore.

Er...


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 26, 2007)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> It fits Peter's personality that his gift would be related to connecting emotionally with others.




Since the writers have said that everyone's powers are connected to their mental state, it would seem logical. They've said even everyone's name has a specific meaning, so I would think they would have also tailored people's powers to the person.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 26, 2007)

I came to think about who of the characters might die in the future, and I don't think it will be Peter.
Future Hiro visited Peter and told him to rescue Claire. When he met Peter, he said he almost didn't recognize him without his Scar. That indicates to me that Peter should normally live at least long enough to get the Scar and Hiro growing accustomed to it. 
Maybe Peters scar will play a important rule in "defusing" his character - at the end of the season, he might get seriously injured and no longer be able to use the powers of others. (How could he survive with a scar if he hadn't also lost access to Claire's regeneration power). Losing his powers also removes his "munchkin character" problem.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 26, 2007)

I've had a thought. (Wow!) It has occured to me that Claude really ought to thank Peter for saving him from The Mysterious Unnamed Agency. Not because he flew off with him, but because he was there to do so when he was found. Because he _was_ going to be found! The first time we see him, he is walking down the street shoving people (invisibly) out of his way and stealing everything that wasn't nailed down. Now c'mon, even in New York something as weird that is going to get in the papers, even if it's on page 99. And that's assuming that he only did it once. The impression I got was that it was SOP for him. If TMUA has half the organization they seem to have, they would have found him sooner or later.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Mar 1, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> ... The Mysterious Unnamed Agency...




It's the Organization Without Initials.  OWI for short.


----------

